# Hi-amp alternator...



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm interested in getting a hi-amp alternator for my '94 Sentra. So I did some research but couldn't find any hi-amp alternators for a B13. So then I went on eBay... couldn't find one there either... but did come across a hi-amp alternator for a 96-01 Honda Accord. Anyone know if the hi-amp alternator for a 96-01 Accord will be able to get used in my '94 Sentra? Feedback on this issue would be much appriciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

easiest way to go is with a stinger 200amp or a stock chevy 130 amp or soo.... witha a custom bracket.... cost about $200 to $350 but well worth it.... you will notice a difference in sound if you run fairly decent amps


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

EuroStylz - How much would the Stinger 200 amp alternator go for? Do you know any websites I can check out that sell hi-amp alternators?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

stingers site is http://www.stingerelectronics.com
your car is tight bro.... http://www.eurostylz.cc 
i just gotta get some pics of my car to put up there


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

EuroStylz - Thanks for the web links... I just found out from the Stinger website that I've got a dealer close-by... might go pay this dealer a visit one of these days. Oh, by-the-way... thanks for the comment on my ride.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

will the set-up work for '96 200sx? I need to get a better alternator, I'm dimming bad, I'm running a rockford 1000bd, and a 4 channel rockford 360 watts, my system sounds good, but I'm afraid that I drain the battery quite a bit if I run it too long


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *I need to get a better alternator, I'm dimming bad*


Sounds like you need a capacitor for that system instead of a new alternator. How long have you been running that set-up in your system? Cause if you've been running the set-up without a capacitor for a while, you'd might wanna look into getting a hi-amp alternator also long with a capacitor cause your alternator might go on you soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

honeslty though.... caps are useless they might help with dimming lights or fading bass, slightly but they dont really make a difference. you should upgrade alternator and run second battery just for the 1000d though...


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i don't know how useless caps are, depending on the manufactors i will second the bigger alternator and second battery idea, i have a 700s and I'm thinking of putting in a bigger alternator. i do have a question for you guys, i've got a 96 200sx SE yep with the 1.6 in it and i'm wondering, should i direct my fulltime car audio installer salary(the job title gives you an idea of the money) toward show, or toward go, you tell me


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

hard to say... i do both but i always do show first.... but that's just me, then again if you drive it every day you can be dustin people daily if you go first, after all shows are at most once a month on average...


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

in terms of a pay off of any sorts though, show would be nicer then go and more practical it would seem in a b14 1.6 just my own opinion, i just didn't know which one would also be more of an inventment money wise at first


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

welp check out the 93 200sx "tigger" on my web site... http://www.eurostylz.cc he hand molded a honda body kit and went full show but he still has a dressed up ga16de with a cam headers and full exhaust so it's still kinda hard to say but if your gonna do show before go at least do the motor basics first... you'll get more respect from import enthusiasts and you wont be considered a "ricer" lol....


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

importcartuner said:


> * Anyone know if the hi-amp alternator for a 96-01 Accord will be able to get used in my '94 Sentra? *


I have seen several hi-amp alternators on ebay for the Accord and they go for around $180-230. Just like importcartuner asked, is it possible to put an alternator made for a Accord in his sentra? I have a '98 200sx and was wondering if it would fit in my car?


----------



## B13Tuner (Mar 14, 2003)

Another company that makes high-output alternators for nissans is Mechanical Man... http://www.mechman.com.

I got the 150amp alternator (Ford Style) from them when they had free shipping in December and I absolutly love it. My battery constantly gets a charge of 14.5 volts and I never have a dimming issue with any of my lights either. I just figured I'd help you guys out with more places that carry products for our cars.

Oh yeah, my car is a 94 Sentra XE


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

importcartuner said:


> *I'm interested in getting a hi-amp alternator for my '94 Sentra. So I did some research but couldn't find any hi-amp alternators for a B13. So then I went on eBay... couldn't find one there either... but did come across a hi-amp alternator for a 96-01 Honda Accord. Anyone know if the hi-amp alternator for a 96-01 Accord will be able to get used in my '94 Sentra? Feedback on this issue would be much appriciated. *


check out www.termpro.net . You'll find a guy named Dominick who custom makes high output alternators. He might be able to help you out. He has alot of great references too. Just do a search for "alternators". His screen name on there is trafficjamz i think. His email is also [email protected] if that helps.


----------

